# New CZ Compact



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Outside of a few Beretta's, the only SD gun in three big box stores. I didn't need it, but has that ever stopped one of us? Two 15 round magazine that can be used as 11 rounders in their .40 calibers. I didn't know they did that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice acquisition. The choices are slim for the most part here too.
I try to not buy two guns that can fill the same job if I can help it, unless it is a Ruger Wrangler just 'cuz.

GW


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Nice acquisition. The choices are slim for the most part here too.
> I try to not buy two guns that can fill the same job if I can help it, unless it is a Ruger Wrangler just 'cuz.
> 
> GW


I'm of the opposite philosophy on carry pistols. Should a carry pistol end up going down and needing repair, or end up in evidence after a justified shooting, a second is a nice thing to have.

I've had two friends now, in defensive shootings, who only had one main carry pistol. Then it's time for shopping, paperwork and delays in some jurisdictions. While firearms are scarce right now, also a good time to have a "spare".

Probably overkill, probably never need the second, but it's not an absolute.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I will always have a plan B carry that will do the job. In my case the G19 is the daily with another G model that can share mags, holster etc.
I just wouldn't have two G19s at one time unless there was a good reason for it.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Normally I don't "Double up", but certain guns I tend to buy a twin. In this case triplet's. Colt AR's three. TX22, two. Ruger Vaquero in .45 Colt because my Colt SAA in .45 is too pretty to shoot much.


----------



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

Tangof said:


> Outside of a few Beretta's, the only SD gun in three big box stores. I didn't need it, but has that ever stopped one of us? Two 15 round magazine that can be used as 11 rounders in their .40 calibers. I didn't know they did that.
> View attachment 18894


I have a 97 BD , P01 Omega I Cajunized and newly acquired RAMI decocker . I really like them .


----------

